# Usernames - How do I change mine?



## Chimpie (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey everyone! I wanted to take some time today to talk about usernames.

Some people like myself use a moniker. Chimpie is a nickname I've had since I was a kid, and it's been my moniker since the first day I went on the web... many, many years ago. Monikers allow us to be _somewhat_ anonymous.

Some members use their real name here. That's perfectly fine, but please keep in mind that Google, Bing, Yahoo, etc scroll this site heavily and your names will end up in search results. Employers will search an applicant's name, and from time to time do a search on an employee. The first thing they will type into the search box will be their name.

As a regular member of our community, you're allowed to change your username one time. As a Premium Member you can change your username once every year, and as a Premium+ Member you can change it once every six months.

*How do I change my username?*
You may change your username in the control panel.

If you have any questions please feel free to ask below.

Be safe and have a great day!


----------

